

Unable to disable Google SafeSearch when using simplified Chinese - garply
http://www.google.com.hk/preferences?hl=zh-CN
I was curious to see what would happen when I searched for 'porn' on the default Google setup from here in Beijing and I found I had no results because SafeSearch was on. Then I was surprised to learn that I was unable to disable SafeSearch unless I switched languages. Traditional Chinese is able to disable SafeSearch.
======
quant18
And, oddly enough, for Persian (fa), Kazakh (kk), Kyrgyz (ky), Uzbek (uz), and
Mongolian (mn) too ...

<http://www.google.com.hk/preferences?hl=fa> etc. (replace the fa by your
desired ISO 639-2 code)

YMMV. I'm in Hong Kong at the moment.

------
stilist
Manually inserting the `safe=off` parameter still seems to work.

